# Moab



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Went to Moab over the weekend Friday we did Cliff hanger.

[attachment=10:jzz2kji8]dropoff.JPG[/attachment:jzz2kji8]

[attachment=6:jzz2kji8]OMG.JPG[/attachment:jzz2kji8]

Saw this rig outside the Moab dinner.

[attachment=9:jzz2kji8]MOOG.JPG[/attachment:jzz2kji8]

Saturday we ran Golden Spike.

[attachment=8:jzz2kji8]skyshot.JPG[/attachment:jzz2kji8]

[attachment=7:jzz2kji8]Goldspike.JPG[/attachment:jzz2kji8]

The motel?

[attachment=3:jzz2kji8]Acomodations.JPG[/attachment:jzz2kji8]

This Cherokee had a problem by the Crack!

[attachment=4:jzz2kji8]bad.JPG[/attachment:jzz2kji8]

I went alone on Sunday to explore a new area I have never been.

[attachment=2:jzz2kji8]Bigassrock.JPG[/attachment:jzz2kji8]

[attachment=5:jzz2kji8]endof the wold.JPG[/attachment:jzz2kji8]

Can you see my jeep in this last one?

[attachment=0:jzz2kji8]nedeals.JPG[/attachment:jzz2kji8]

Saw my first set of horns on the way to price on the top of the pass.

[attachment=1:jzz2kji8]P1012667.JPG[/attachment:jzz2kji8]


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing. 8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Alright! I bet that was a fun trip... except for that cliff hanger. A little too close to the edge for me. :| That green military-mobile is pretty cool.

Those are great pictures. Good job!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

sawsman said:


> Alright! I bet that was a fun trip... except for that cliff hanger. A little too close to the edge for me. :| That green military-mobile is pretty cool.
> 
> Those are great pictures. Good job!


Awesome trip! Cliff Hanger looks worse in that pic then in real life. :mrgreen: Yep the Green machine was tough. The solo exploration trip the last day was cheese on the burrito! Good times.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

What is it about cliffs that makes a guy just wanna chuck a large rock off of them?! I get the same urge, pkred! Cool pics!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I dont question the urge to throw rocks I just give in, It's got to be primal. I also brought my driver and a golf ball. I bet it was a five hundred yard drive off the top of that mesa.


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

I saw that Green beast last weekend too, I think it was staying at the same place we were. We did Poison Spider 2 weeks ago, and Cliffhanger last year. Started it in the day and ended it in the dark. It is a crazy trail for sure!
Nice shots!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

wes242 said:


> I saw that Green beast last weekend too, I think it was staying at the same place we were. We did Poison Spider 2 weeks ago, and Cliffhanger last year. Started it in the day and ended it in the dark. It is a crazy trail for sure!
> Nice shots!


What make was that green machine? was it a Unimog? This was my first time on Cliffhanger, I'll be back for sure. What kind of rig do you drive?


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

> What make was that green machine? was it a Unimog? This was my first time on Cliffhanger, I'll be back for sure. What kind of rig do you drive?


I am not sure what that was, I was thinking more about FOOD at the time I saw it after our Backpacking trip in the Needles.
Cliffhanger is a crazy one for sure, I have only been on it once too. I have never driven till this year when my wife bought at 98` Tacoma from her Niece that we have been going with. We did our first drive 2 weeks ago on the Poison Spider, and can't wait to get back.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

dang i need to get my jeep down there i really enjoy the hill climbing and i have always wanted to try potatoe salad hill as well as the lions back and porcupine rim i have biked porcupine twice but never drove it


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice pics! Yeah that was definitely a Unimog. Looks like they shortened the wheelbase a little, too. Rad-Mobile.


----------

